# Upper Marlboro, MD - Hogan YM



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Upper Marlboro, MD | HOGAN


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Volunteer for MAGSR is going tomorrow ro evaluate him


----------



## toomanygsds (Jul 30, 2002)

This dog has two pending applications


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Hopefully he was adopted.
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

